# Abilena Natural cathartic water



## patent1858 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has seen this and if they know a value. it says abilena natural cathartic water on base. seem stops just above shoulder. at first glance I thought it was a blop top but it must be tooled though inside of lip is a ridge like a blop top?


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 14, 2011)

on the base


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd say a buck or two in that condition. There pretty common.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup, the rim onside was likely for a hutch Stlye stopper...


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you very much. I'll clean it up and stick it back on the shelf.


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello patent.....

 I found your bottle in Hugh Cleveland's 2007 Bottle Pricing Guide.....
 " Abilena Natural Cathartic Water.....round.....amber....93/4"..................$2.00-$3.00
 I think it's a beauty and will look great on the shelf!

 Regards,


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm just getting this from the picture but it looks like a loop seal to me.

 This is often called a Baltimore loop seal. There was a cork sealing the bottle pounded into a little gap in the blob area.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a labeled example that went for about $25.  They are definitely Baltimore Loops.


----------

